# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβος καρκινου

## annangel

Γεια σας! ειμαι χαλια :( εγω γενικα φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τις αρρωστιες τον καρκινο... καθομαι ψαχνω συμπτωματα και νομιζω οτι τα εχω ολα.. νομιζω οτι θα μεινω καμια ωρα απο τη καρδια μου.. οποτε ακουω για καποιον οτι επαθε κατι αμεσως νιωθω οτι το εχω και εγω.. με μια γρατζουνιτσα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω τετανο και τρελαινομαι... γενικα με στεναχωρει ολη αυτη η κατασταση.. αλλα τωρα γραφω εδω γιατι εχω ενα συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.. εχω βγαλει ενα γρομπαλακι στο λαιμο με ποναει οταν μιλαω λιγο δυνατα οταν γερνω το κεφαλι μου.. και εχω τρελαθει νομιζω οτι εχω λεμφωμα.. καρκινο του θυρεοειδη.. και αλλα τετοια.. φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ.. εξετασεις δεν εχω κανει ουτε αιμα μου εχουν παρει ποτε για να ξερω οτι δεν εχω κατι γ' αυτο ειμαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα.. τι να κανω; :(

----------


## Johnny88

Η μόνη λύση είναι να πας να κάνεις εξετάσεις για να σιγουρευτείς πως δεν έχεις τίποτα και να ηρεμήσεις.Είχα περάσει και εγώ μια ίδια φάση με την καρδιά μου.Είχα μερικές ενοχλήσεις στο στήθος και έκανα το λάθος να το ψάξω στο ίντερνετ και αμέσως άρχισα να αγχώνομαι. Μέχρι που ένα βράδυ έπαθα κρίση πανικού επειδή ένιωσα ένα τσίμπημα στο στήθος και λέω εδώ είμαστε,πάω για έμφραγμα. Απο το άγχος μου εκείνο το βράδυ έβγαλα μέχρι και έκζεμα το οποίο έφυγε μόλις πέρασε η κρίση.Ήταν η πρώτη φορά και τελευταία ελπιζω που έπαθα κρίση πανικού.Πολύ άσχημο πράγμα.Και τελικώς ηρέμησα αφού την επόμενη μέρα πήγα σε καρδιολόγο και μου έκανε triplex και καρδιογράφημα και ήμουν υγιέστατος και μαζί με τις ανησυχίες μου εξαφανίστηκαν και οι πόνοι στο στήθος.

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο που εχεις ονομαζεται "υποχονδριαση" , σημαινει υπερβολικος φοβος για καποια ασθενεια.ομως πριν βγαζουμε συμπερασματα καλο θα ηταν να πας να δεις το γρομπαλακι.το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι ερεθισμενος ενας αδενακος επειδη εχεις αγχωθει ή απο ιωση.πρηζονται λιγο.αν ειδικα οταν κλεινεις κεφαλι κ ποναει τοτε ειναι σιγουρα ερεθισμενος απο ιωση ή ακομα κ απο καποιο δοντι.
το λεμφωμα να ξερεις σιγουρα δεν ποναει.δεν εχει καθολου πονο.απλα πρηζεται κ ειναι σταθερο.ξερω απο λεμφωμα κ σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι δεν εχεις λεμφωμα.
ειδικα αν κινειται ο αδενας σου.ομως δεν ειναι κακο να πας σε εναν ενδοκρινολογο για να το δει.
καλο θα ηταν αν νιωθεις ετσι γενικα να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια.ευχομαι ολα καλα!

----------


## Macgyver

Να μην κανεις τιποτα απολυτως . Ειχα κ εγω ενα φιλο που ολο ελεγε οτι κατι εχει , ε , τελικα ποτε δεν επαθε τιποτα , στο μυαλο σου ειναι ολα . Εγω ειμαι το αντιθετο , παντα πιστευω οτι ειμαι καλα , δεν παω σε γιατρους , και αν κ 52 χρ. ποτε δεν παρουσιασα τπτ .( πλην της κτθλψης ).

----------


## annangel

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.. σημερα πηγα σε γιατρο γιατι ειχα προβλημα και με τη μυτη και με την ευκαιρια ζητησα να κοιταξει και το γρομπαλακι.. μου ειπε δεν ειναι κατι.. προς το παρον ησυχασα, ελπιζω να μην προκυψει αλλη εμμονη με ασθενεια συντομα!

----------


## anxious4ever

η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσο πας στους γιατρους τοσο θρεφεις την εμμονη σου.οταν σκεφτεσαι οτι εχεις κατι..προσπαθησε να αντισταθεις με το να τρεχεις στους γιατρους.
κ γω παω μονο αν υπαρχει λογος κ παλι το αφηνω για πολυ τελευταια στιγμη.εχω τωρα 2 μηνες κ βηχω κ δεν εχω παει καν στον γιατρο..κ καπνιζω κ σαν τον αραπη.
αν εχω καρκινο..οκ στο καλο κ να μου γραφω.χαλαρωσε παντως κ ψαξτο λιγο με τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πολυ καλα τα λεει ο ΒΟΟΜ..στην οποιαδηποτε ασθενοφοβια πηγαινοντας στον γιατρο μονο την θρεφεις την φοβια..

Μεταξυ μας τωρα,ολοι τον φοβομαστε τον καρκινο..Αλλο ομως η εμμονη!Οτι ειναι να'ρθει θα ερθει!Εγω οταν ξεκινησα τις φοβιες ημουν καθε μερα και σε διαφορετικο γιατρο..Τωρα εφτασα στο αλλο ακρο που ουτε και αυτο καλο ειναι βεβαια!Θελει δουλεια η υποχονδριαση και μην το αφησεις ετσι..

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι , δεν φοβομαστε ολοι τον καρκινο , οτι οπως λες , οτι ειναι ναρθει , θαρθει . Ποιος κερδισε κατι με την ανησυχια ? αλλωστε οτι φοβασαι , το ελκυεις . Αναντζελ , κουλαρε οσο μπορεις , και ολα θα πανε καλα . Στο υπσχομαι . Αγγελος .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ολοι φοβομαστε αυτη την ασθενεια,απλα οτι σου γινεται εμμονη εχει να κανει με υποχονδριαση..Το οτι εσυ παιζεις με πυθωνες,πιλοταρεις τζετ και ξερνας πανω απο την αγια Παρασκευη ειναι αλλο καπελο..Δεν ειμαστε ολοι μαγκαιβερ!
Σαφως και ολοι τρομαζουμε με τον καρκινο,πρεπει ομως να γινει και σαφες οτι ειναι κατι ΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΕΙ..

Κατα τα αλλα αγαπη στο σωμα μας και την ψυχη μας και ναι οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει!Αυτο δεν ειναι ανησυχια..Αλλα πραγματικοτητα!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=mnimonio;483902]Ολοι φοβομαστε αυτη την ασθενεια,απλα οτι σου γινεται εμμονη εχει να κανει με υποχονδριαση..Το οτι εσυ παιζεις με πυθωνες,πιλοταρεις τζετ και ξερνας πανω απο την αγια Παρασκευη ειναι αλλο καπελο..Δεν ειμαστε ολοι μαγκαιβερ


Ρε συ μνιμονιο , ωρες ωρες , εχεις πολυ πλακα , ας ειρωνευεσαι , μεκανες και γελασα !!
Μην νομιζεις , προ 5 ετων ο κολλητος μου επαθε καρκινο , , στο λεμφικο , λογω ψεκασμων φυτοφαρμακων , σε προχωρημενο σταδιο , βαρυτατες χημειοθεραπειες , τουχει μεινει μια μονιμη κοπωση , κ η φοβια της μεταστασης , τοχω ζησει απο κοντα ...............αλλα οπως λες το παλεψε , κ τωρα ειναι καλα.

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε μη γραφετε τετοια στο θεμα της κοπελας..επηρρεαζεται η ερμη!χιχι!

----------


## Macgyver

BOOM , το διευκρινησα , ηταν αγροτης , και ψεκαζε φυτοφαρμακα πολλες φορες χωρις μασκα , δεν τοπαθε ετσι .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι το σωμα ακολουθει το πνευμα πχ η νονα μου καποτε ελεγε στη μανα μου οτι δε της αρεσει να ζει κ τελικα επαθε 2 αρρωστιες ενα καρκινο κ ενα λυκο το σωμα ακολουθησε τις πεποιθησεις της απλα οποτε ασε αυτο το βιολι κ σκεψου απλα οτι αγαπας τη ζωη κ μη φοβασαι τιποτε. θα μπορουσα να το αναλυσω κ αλλο αλλα ψιλοβαριεμαι τωρα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι το σωμα ακολουθει το πνευμα πχ η νονα μου καποτε ελεγε στη μανα μου οτι δε της αρεσει να ζει κ τελικα επαθε 2 αρρωστιες ενα καρκινο κ ενα λυκο το σωμα ακολουθησε τις πεποιθησεις της απλα οποτε ασε αυτο το βιολι κ σκεψου απλα οτι αγαπας τη ζωη κ μη φοβασαι τιποτε. θα μπορουσα να το αναλυσω κ αλλο αλλα ψιλοβαριεμαι τωρα


Εχεις ενα δικιο σε αυτο με την εννοια οτι ελκεις οτι σκεφτεσαι..Βεβαια μια πεποιθηση δεν σε αρρωσταινει,απο την αλλη ομως η αισιοδοξια ειναι φαρμακο!Και εχει αποδειχτει σε δυσκολες ασθενειες!
Ουτε Μαγκαιβερ ειμαστε,ουτε Χαιλαντερ..Καποια στιγμη ολοι θα πεθανουμε,αυτο ειναι το μονο δεδομενο που εχουμε απο την στιγμη της γεννησης μας!Δεν εχει νοημα να πεθαινεις καθε μερα με την σκεψη αν..και αν!!Τελος παντων..Καταλαβαινω απο φοβιες αλλο αν πια τις διαχειριζομαι.

----------


## anxious4ever

συμφωνω απολυτα με μνημονιο..
φοβιες υπαρχουν κ θα υπαρχουν, το θεμα ειναι να τις διαχειριζομαστε.
αν δενμπορουμε μονοι μας τοτε αποδεχομαστε οτι δεν μπορουμε να τις διαχειριστουμε κ ζηταμε βοηθεια.

----------


## anxious4ever

για την υποχονδριαση προτεινω ενα βιβλιο που λεγεται "στοιχεια βιονομιας" του πλατωνος δρακουλη.
δεν το βρισκεις ευκολα, πρεπει να το παραγγειλεις, αξιζει!

----------


## annangel

Τωρα κοντευω να τρελαθω παλι.. μου ανοιξε πληγη απο ενα καρφι στο μπαλκονι μου περασε το ποδι μου απο πανω και ετρεξε αιμα.... εχω παθει εγκεφαλικο.. το λεω στους δικους μου και με κοροιδευουνν...... εσεις τι λετε? ειναι απαραιτητο το αντιτετανικο;;;;;;

----------


## thura7

> Τωρα κοντευω να τρελαθω παλι.. μου ανοιξε πληγη απο ενα καρφι στο μπαλκονι μου περασε το ποδι μου απο πανω και ετρεξε αιμα.... εχω παθει εγκεφαλικο.. το λεω στους δικους μου και με κοροιδευουνν...... εσεις τι λετε? ειναι απαραιτητο το αντιτετανικο;;;;;;


na πασ να κανεις αντιτετανικο.. δε ειναι τιποτα.. τσακ μπαμ σε ενα φαρμακειο... η στο νοσοκομειο η σε γιατρο.... και μη φοβασαι..

----------


## tzef

Γεια σας ,εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα.Παντα ημουν αρρωστοφοβικη αλλα οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο.Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν τον Ιανουαριο μου βρηκαν μια ανασττροφη λευκοκυταρικου τυπου αλλα μετα απο μισο μηνα εκανα εξετασεις και βγηκαν οκ.Ηρεμισα καπως.Τον Απρίλιο βγλαζω μια μελανια χωρις να εχω χτυπησει καπου στο δαχτυλο και στο χερι η οποια εφυγε μετα απο 1 εμβδομαδα αλλα εγω μπηκα στο ιnternet και η μονη απαντηση νταν λευχαιμια,Ε απο τοτε δεν εχει ξεκολησει απο το μυαλο μου.Λευχαιμια ,Λεμφωμα.ΚΟΚ Βγαζω κοκκινιλες που αλλες φορες δεν θα τις προσεχα καν και τωρα τρεμω μεχρι να φυγουν.Γενικα εδω και 3 μηνες υποφερω.Εντομεταξυ επειδη κανω γρηγορα τις δουλειες μου συνεχεια καπου σκονταφτω και γεμιζω μελανιες.Σταματα το ενα συμπτωματα...ερχεται το επομενο κοκ Σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχιατρο να μου δωσει τιποτα γιατι δεν την παλευω αλλο.
Πριν 4 χρονια ειχα παθει κριση πανικου και αρρωστοφοβια παλι και αροχισα απο μινη μου να πινω μισο λεξοτανιλ την ημερα μεχρι που εμεινα εγκυος και το εκοψα.Απο την σιτγμη που γεννησα και για τα επομενα χρονια ολα ηταν μια χαρα.Μεχρι που αλλαξα δουλεια μετα απο 10 χρονια και ξαναρχισα παλι απο την αρχη.Η δουλεια μου ειναι πολυ απαιτητικη και αγχωτικη ,ειμαι προγραμματιστρια και ολο αυτο το αγχος εχει επιρεασει τα νευρα μοιυ,μετα επιστροφη στο σπιτι με δυο μικρα παιδα που θα πρεπει να παιξω να μαγειρεψω κοκ και ολα αυτο εχει πια ξεσπασει στην υγεια μου.Θελω να ειμαι καλα για τα παιδια μου και για μενα,δεν νοιωθω πια ανθρωπος απλα νοιωθω ενα φοβοσμενο πραμα που περιφερεται.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω για να βοηθησω τον ευατο μου.Θελω να απολαυσω την ζωη και δεν μπορω.
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## kerasi

tzef με τι ειδους προγραμματισμο εχεις ασχοληθει?

----------


## tzef

Σε powerbuilder δουλευω.Σε βαση Oracle παλια και τωρα SQL SERVER,Γενικα δεν ξερω τα νεα εργαλεια αλλα απο αυτο ζω εδω και 14 χρονια.Ειμαι καλη σε αυτο που κανω.Αλλα εχει πολυ αγχος αυτη η δουλεια

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Γεια σας ,εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα.Παντα ημουν αρρωστοφοβικη αλλα οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο.Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν τον Ιανουαριο μου βρηκαν μια ανασττροφη λευκοκυταρικου τυπου αλλα μετα απο μισο μηνα εκανα εξετασεις και βγηκαν οκ.Ηρεμισα καπως.Τον Απρίλιο βγλαζω μια μελανια χωρις να εχω χτυπησει καπου στο δαχτυλο και στο χερι η οποια εφυγε μετα απο 1 εμβδομαδα αλλα εγω μπηκα στο ιnternet και η μονη απαντηση νταν λευχαιμια,Ε απο τοτε δεν εχει ξεκολησει απο το μυαλο μου.Λευχαιμια ,Λεμφωμα.ΚΟΚ Βγαζω κοκκινιλες που αλλες φορες δεν θα τις προσεχα καν και τωρα τρεμω μεχρι να φυγουν.Γενικα εδω και 3 μηνες υποφερω.Εντομεταξυ επειδη κανω γρηγορα τις δουλειες μου συνεχεια καπου σκονταφτω και γεμιζω μελανιες.Σταματα το ενα συμπτωματα...ερχεται το επομενο κοκ Σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχιατρο να μου δωσει τιποτα γιατι δεν την παλευω αλλο.
> Πριν 4 χρονια ειχα παθει κριση πανικου και αρρωστοφοβια παλι και αροχισα απο μινη μου να πινω μισο λεξοτανιλ την ημερα μεχρι που εμεινα εγκυος και το εκοψα.Απο την σιτγμη που γεννησα και για τα επομενα χρονια ολα ηταν μια χαρα.Μεχρι που αλλαξα δουλεια μετα απο 10 χρονια και ξαναρχισα παλι απο την αρχη.Η δουλεια μου ειναι πολυ απαιτητικη και αγχωτικη ,ειμαι προγραμματιστρια και ολο αυτο το αγχος εχει επιρεασει τα νευρα μοιυ,μετα επιστροφη στο σπιτι με δυο μικρα παιδα που θα πρεπει να παιξω να μαγειρεψω κοκ και ολα αυτο εχει πια ξεσπασει στην υγεια μου.Θελω να ειμαι καλα για τα παιδια μου και για μενα,δεν νοιωθω πια ανθρωπος απλα νοιωθω ενα φοβοσμενο πραμα που περιφερεται.
> Δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω για να βοηθησω τον ευατο μου.Θελω να απολαυσω την ζωη και δεν μπορω.
> Σας ευχαριστω


Μια ψυχοθεραπεια θα βοηθουσε πιο πολυ απο την φαρμακοθεραπεια..Οι φοβιες λυνονται με συζητηση σε ψυχολογο , με εκλογικευση των συμπτωματων και των φοβων σου.Τα φαρμακα ισως σε χαλαρωσουν αλλα ο φοβος θα φωλιαζει παντα στο μυαλο σου.
Οσο για τις μελανιες πολλες φορες χτυπαμε και δεν το καταλαβαινουμε , η γενικη αιματος ειναι καθρεφτης των ασθενειων που φοβασαι και φανταζεσαι πως εχεις..Η δικη σου ομως βγηκε καλη!Οποτε εναν φοβο σου μπορεις να τον πεταξεις στο καλαθακι των αχρηστων..Καλα μεχρι εδω?? :)

----------


## tzef

Το κακο ειναι οτι οι ψυχολογοι θελουν πολλα ραντεβου και αρα χρημα και δεν ειμαστε για τετοια.Εχω μαλιστα μια κατω απο το σπιτι μου.
Εκανα και εξετασεις αιματος τωρα το Μαιο και βγηκαν λιγο τσιμπημενα τα Λευκα καπου 10400 αλλα δεν ειναι δειγμα λευχαιμιας.
Γενικα δεν παω σε γιατρους,μονο εξετασεις αιματος.Και αυτες θα αργησω να τις ξανακανω μαλλον.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Το κακο ειναι οτι οι ψυχολογοι θελουν πολλα ραντεβου και αρα χρημα και δεν ειμαστε για τετοια.Εχω μαλιστα μια κατω απο το σπιτι μου.
> Εκανα και εξετασεις αιματος τωρα το Μαιο και βγηκαν λιγο τσιμπημενα τα Λευκα καπου 10400 αλλα δεν ειναι δειγμα λευχαιμιας.
> Γενικα δεν παω σε γιατρους,μονο εξετασεις αιματος.Και αυτες θα αργησω να τις ξανακανω μαλλον.


Ναι καταλαβαινω απο οικονομικες δυσκολιες ομως πρεπει να κανεις κατι για να μην υποφερεις..Εστω μια συνεδρια τον μηνα , 40 ευρω ειναι.Υπαρχουν και δωρεαν βεβαια αλλα για τα δωρεαν θα σου μιλησουν αλλα παιδια απο εδω.
Οι φοβιες δεν λυνονται με ενα χαπακι..Οπως και τιποτα δεν λυνεται με ενα χαπακι.

----------


## kerasi

Eνδεχομενως τζεφ να πιεστηκες απο την αλλαγη δουλειας και συνηθειας και το στρες αυτο να σου ξαναφερε στην επιφανεια αυτη τη φοβια. Βεβαια την ειχες και παλιοτερα οπως λες. Μηπως πεθανε ή αρρωστησε καποιος δικος σου και ξεκινησε το θεμα?

----------


## tzef

Γενικα γνωστοι μου ,οχι φιλοι μου.Αλλα απο μικρουλα ειχα θεμα.Γενικα εχουμε ενα κληρονομικο θεμα και η μητερα και ο πατερας μου πινουν χαπια.
Λετε να παω για αρχη στην ψυχολογο που ειναι κατω απο το σπιτι μου;Δεν εχω παει ποτε σε ψυχολογο,θα με βολευει κι ολας γιατι με τα μικρα δεν μπορω να τρεχω απο εδω και απο εκει

Την προηγουμενη κριση την ειχα παθει οταν ειχα αναλαβει την ομαδα του εμπορικου και ημουν υπευθυνη και ειχαμε ανεβασει καποια μεγαλα εργα και το επαθα οταν ααρβωνιαστικα
την επομενη ημερα ακριβως,νμιζα οτι θα παιθανω ετσι ξαφνικα,ταση λυποθημιας,ταχυκαρδιες.κοκ .αλλα το λεξοτανιλ με βοηθησε πολυ ,επινα ελαχιστη ποσοτητα για 6 μηνες περιπου και μετα εμεινα εγκυος και μου εφυγαν ολα

γενικα ειμαι πολυ αγχωτικο ατομο.ολοι το λενε και το ξερουν και στην δουλεια.απο αυτο τα εχω παθει ολα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τι κληρονομικοτητα εχεις?Ρωταω γιατι δεν καταλαβα..
Προφανως οπως ειπε και ο κερασης παραπανω ολο αυτο σου ενεργοποιειται απο αλλαγες ή περιοδους στρες!Αλλα ετσι λειτουργει κιολας η αγχωδης διαταραχη γιατι για εμενα αυτη ειναι η κορυφη της πυραμιδας και υστερα ειναι τα παρακλαδια της οπως η αρρωστοφοβια , κοινωνικη φοβια κτλ.
Τελος ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πιστευεις σε βοηθησε η θεραπεια σου με το λεξοτανιλ ή σου εφυγαν ολα απο την χαρα της εγκυμοσυνης και την αισθηση της ευθυνης που ειχες απεναντι στο μωρο?Μπορει να σου ακουστει χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα πραγματικα θα ηθελα να μαθω.

----------


## tzef

Ενα μηνα πριν μεινω εγκυος εκοψα το λεξοτανιλ αν και επινα ενα τεταρτο την ημερα μονο.Αλλα ημουν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση πια.Βεβαια και αυτο που λες βοηθησε πολυ.Αν κα οταν γεννησα το πρωτο μου παιδι ειχα παθει ψηλοκαταθλιψη της πρωτες 2 ημερες αλλα μετα ολα οκ.
Στο δευτερο δεν επαθα τιποτα

Οσον αφορα τους γονεις μου η μανα μου εχει διπολικη διαταραχη και καταθλιψη και γενικα διαφορα προβληματα αλλα κανει θεραπεια χρονια και ειναι καλα
και ο πατερας δεν ξερω τι ακριβως αλλα πινει φαρμακα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τωρα ολο αυτο το αγχος και η φοβια σου πυροδοτηθηκε παλι απο την γενικη αιματος που εδειξε λιγα λευκα παραπανω?Περα απο την δουλεια που φανταζομαι πως θα εισαι και εκει (τα ιδια χαλια ημουν και εγω)..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τελος παντων για να μην σε κουραζω , νομιζω σε τετοιες υποθεσεις ο ψυχολογος ειναι μονοδρομος.
Για να μην απορεις και να μην μπερδευεσαι μιας και δεν εχεις ξαναπαει σε ψυχολογο,αυτος θα σε προσεγγισει και θα κανει φοκους απευθειας στον φοβο και σε αυτα που σκεφτεσαι , δεν θα σε πιασει να σε ρωταει για την παιδικη σου ηλικια και για το αν επεσες απο την κουνια!Εκτος αν υπαρχουν καποια βιωματα (γνωσιακη προσεγγιση λεγεται αυτο)
Υστερα αφου θα συζητησετε για αυτες τις φοβιες και το παλιοαγχος και αφου θα σου υποδειξει οτι ολοι αυτοι οι φοβοι σου δεν εχουν βαση,αλλα η σκεψη σου ειναι αυτη που σου πυροδοτει τα συμπτωματα σου (ταχυκαρδια , ταση λιποθυμιας , κτλ) τοτε μεσω της εκλογικευσης των λαθων σκεψεων θα αλληλεπιδρας διαφορετικα με αυτες (συμπεριφοριστικη προσεγγιση).

Ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα!

----------


## Macgyver

> ..Οπως και τιποτα δεν λυνεται με ενα χαπακι.





Και αν το χαπακι αυτο τι λενε viagra ?????? ξερω θα μου πεις για την ηλικια μου . Ας ειναι , δεν πειραζει .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Και αν το χαπακι αυτο τι λενε viagra ?????? ξερω θα μου πεις για την ηλικια μου . Ας ειναι , δεν πειραζει .


Εισαι πολυ μικρος ακομα για βιαγκρα.

----------


## annangel

Τα τελευταία 4-5 βράδια μόλις πάει να με πάρει ο ύπνος πετάγομαι και έχω ταχυκαρδία.. Νιώθω λες και ξεχνάω να αναπνεύσω εκείνη την ώρα.. Τι λέτε να είναι; Κάτι σοβαρό; Η άγχος; Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς κάτι ανάλογο; :-/

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αυτο που εχεις ονομαζεται "υποχονδριαση"


 κολημα που εχετε με τις διαγνωσεις...

----------


## babygirl

λες και ακουω τον εαυτο μου!!! ειχε πρηστει ο λεμφαδενας μου εδω και μηνες εκανα δυο υπερηχους γιατι πιστευα πως ειναι καρκινος...τελικα ηταν ολα καλα αλλα νιωθω μικρα πονακια απο τοτε σε εκεινο το σημειο..νιωθω οτι κατι εχει ο λαιμος μου...και φυσικα αν ακουσω οτι συμβαινει κατι σχετικο με καρκινο σε καποιον πιστευω πως εχω ακριβως το ιδιο ή οτι θα το εμφανισω κι εγω...εξαιτιας αυτων ειμαι θλιμμενη ολη την ωρα..δεν παλευεται ετσι..κατι πρεπει να κανουμε να βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας!!

----------


## Nikolas73

> λες και ακουω τον εαυτο μου!!! ειχε πρηστει ο λεμφαδενας μου εδω και μηνες εκανα δυο υπερηχους γιατι πιστευα πως ειναι καρκινος...τελικα ηταν ολα καλα αλλα νιωθω μικρα πονακια απο τοτε σε εκεινο το σημειο..νιωθω οτι κατι εχει ο λαιμος μου...και φυσικα αν ακουσω οτι συμβαινει κατι σχετικο με καρκινο σε καποιον πιστευω πως εχω ακριβως το ιδιο ή οτι θα το εμφανισω κι εγω...εξαιτιας αυτων ειμαι θλιμμενη ολη την ωρα..δεν παλευεται ετσι..κατι πρεπει να κανουμε να βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας!!


οι πρησμένοι λεμφαδένες στην πλειοψηφία πολεμούν κάποια λοίμωξη, φλεγμονή, για αυτό διογκώνονται. Αν πονάς και όλας, μπορεί να είναι χίλια άλλα δύο πράγματα εκτός από καρκίνο. Ο καρκίνος είναι ύπουλη νόσος και ο πόνος δεν είναι απαραίτητα χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα, μπορεί να είναι και αδυναμία, κόπωση, ανορεξία. Αλλά καλύτερα να μην σας βάζω ιδέες :p

----------


## babygirl

οι ιδεες ειναι ηδη στο μυαλο μας αστο Νικολα...καθε μερα ξυπναω και παει εκει το χερι μου...νιωθω μια να ποναει μια οχι αλλα το μυαλο παλι στο κακο θα παει...πιστευω αν μπεις στο λουκι ειναι δυσκολο να βγεις..σχεδον εχω πειστει πως κατι κακο θα μου συμβει

----------


## ioannis2

> λες και ακουω τον εαυτο μου!!! ειχε πρηστει ο λεμφαδενας μου εδω και μηνες εκανα δυο υπερηχους γιατι πιστευα πως ειναι καρκινος...τελικα ηταν ολα καλα αλλα νιωθω μικρα πονακια απο τοτε σε εκεινο το σημειο..νιωθω οτι κατι εχει ο λαιμος μου...και φυσικα αν ακουσω οτι συμβαινει κατι σχετικο με καρκινο σε καποιον πιστευω πως εχω ακριβως το ιδιο ή οτι θα το εμφανισω κι εγω...εξαιτιας αυτων ειμαι θλιμμενη ολη την ωρα..δεν παλευεται ετσι..κατι πρεπει να κανουμε να βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας!!


Η πολλή σκέψη είναι που προκαλεί τον καρκίνο. Το έντονο στρες σε βαθμό που μέσα σου σχίζεσαι, που είναι σαν να τινάζονται τα εντόσθια σου, από την ένταση την οποία άφησες να σου προκαλέσουν οι σκέψεις. Ούτε το κάπνισμα, ούτε τα ανθυγιεινά φαγητά, αν και κι αυτα μπορεί να σου προκαλέσουν καρκίνο. Όμως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κάπνιζαν και έφτασαν στα 100. 

Μια στιγμή έντονου στρες είναι ικανή να σου προκαλέσει πρόβλημα υγείας, το λέει και η ιατρική αυτό, το είχα διαβάσει παλιά σε ιατρικό περιοδικό και μου κανε εντύπωση. Αν δεν σου προκαλέσει σοβαρό πρόβλημα το έντονο στρες ή η συνεχής, παρατεταμένη και διαρκής διαστρεβλωμένη σκέψη, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα αδυνατίσει το ανοσοποιητικό σου σύστημα. Δεν σου τυχε να πάθεις ίωση ή να νιώθεις κρύο ή εξάντληση ή να σου βγει έρπης στα χείλη και στο μέτωπο σε περιπτώσεις καταστάσεων σαν κι αυτες που σου περιέγραψα? Ούτε στο τσιγαρο ούτε στο μεθύσι παθαίνεις τέτοια ούτε στην κοπιαστική εργασία.

----------


## babygirl

εχεις δικιο 1000%....πρεπει να ηρεμησω να σεβαστω επιτελους τον εαυτο μου και καποια στιγμη να σκεφτω πολυ σοβαρα την ψυχοθεραπεια ισως?? αν ολα οσα μου βγαινουν τελικα ειναι απο την ψυχη εκει πρεπει να στοχευσω! η αληθεια ειναι οτι για καποιο λογο οταν μπαινω εδω γραφω τις σκεψεις μου και διαβαζω παρομοια περιστατικα νιωθω καπως καλυτερα...

----------


## Nikolas73

> οι ιδεες ειναι ηδη στο μυαλο μας αστο Νικολα...καθε μερα ξυπναω και παει εκει το χερι μου...νιωθω μια να ποναει μια οχι αλλα το μυαλο παλι στο κακο θα παει...πιστευω αν μπεις στο λουκι ειναι δυσκολο να βγεις..σχεδον εχω πειστει πως κατι κακο θα μου συμβει


τί να σου πώ.... εγώ έχασα μέσα σε 18 μήνες και τους δύο γονείς μου από καρκίνο. Η μητέρα μου είχε πρησμένους λεμφαδένες, ο καρκίνος μαστού είχε κάνει μετάσταση και στους λεμφαδένες (ότι χειρότερο) αλλά δεν πόναγε, αλλά τους ψηλάφηζα και τους έβλεπα, τους ένιωθα με το χέρι. 
Λογικά, υπάρχει πιθανότητα -λόγω κληρονομικότητας- να νοσήσω και εγώ. Αλλά ούτε που το σκέφτομαι. Το μυαλό μου είναι στην καρδιά...

----------


## babygirl

εμενα μονο ο ενας απο δεξια...και ειναι ολη μερα εκει το χερι μου! και την αλλη φορα την δευτερη που πηγα ηταν ολα φυσιολογικα παρολο που τον ψηλαφιζα! μου ελεγαν οτι οι συγκεκριμενοι στο λαιμο ειναι πολυ ευαισθητοι και πρηζονται ευκολα! δυστυχως ο καρκινος εγινε μια ασθενεια οπως η γριπη! εχω ακουσει τοσα περιστατικα ...ενας γνωστος μου ενω ηταν μια χαρα πονεσε το ποδι του του ειπαν λευχαιμια..το παλεψε καποια χρονια και φετος εφυγε!! οτι χειροτερο..ηταν μονο 34...

----------

